# Audible Book Recommendations



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello All,

Just curious to know if there are any Audible subscribers in the Puritan board. Any books you would recommend regarding Christianity (Theological, Apologetic, Historical)? 

Thanks,


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 13, 2018)

I have been an avid Audible user for a few months now. It has been a life saver at work. There are a lot of great Reformed works. Here are a few in my library:
Calvin's Institutes
Richard Baxter "The Saint's Everlasting Rest"
John Owen " Of the Mortification of Sins in Believers"
James Dolezal "All That is in God"
Joel Beeke "Living By God's Promises"
George M Marsden "Jonathan Edwards- A Life"
"Life of David Brainerd"
There are also a lot of titles Jeremiah Burroughs, Thomas Watson, John Flavel, Sproul, Sinclair Ferguson, J. C. Ryle, Spurgeon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 14, 2018)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Calvin's Institutes
> Richard Baxter "The Saint's Everlasting Rest"
> John Owen " Of the Mortification of Sins in Believers"
> James Dolezal "All That is in God"
> ...



Thanks for your replies. I have a few that you mentioned. Here are a few that you might enjoy:

Romans: The Greatest Letter Ever Written ~ John Piper Sermons (2-3 years)
Cold-Case Christianity
Church History in Plain Language ~ Bruce Shelley 
The Lost Letters of Pergamum ~ Bruce W. Longnecker
Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy ~ Metaxas


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 15, 2018)

We have an account, and I get about half of the credits, the other half go for homeschool. I find that I do way better with fiction on Audible, rather than theology — I don't have to rewind nearly as much. The books about Christianity I have "read" on Audible have been more along the lines of more popular works like Bad Religion and The Lost History of Christianity. I tried Religious Affections and I was pretty much in one ear out the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 15, 2018)

https://christianaudio.com/ has good Christian audiobooks, including one for free each month. There is also an app that you can auto-download the books into on your phone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Von (Nov 16, 2018)

And don't forget about Librivox!
I know people complain about the "_This is a Librivox recording..._"-bit, but hey, it's free!
Excellent versions of:

Religious affections (Edwards)

Mortification of Sin (Owen)

Around the wicket gate (Spurgeon)
Grace Abounding to the chief of Sinners (Bunyan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 16, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> https://christianaudio.com/ has good Christian audiobooks, including one for free each month. There is also an app that you can auto-download the books into on your phone


Thanks for that! I have some of their releases on Audible. Foxe's "Book of Martyrs" is this months free book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 16, 2018)

I enjoyed and found profitable Greg Koukl’s ‘Tactics.’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 16, 2018)

I like J. Warner Wallace’s and his books are on audible also. He nor Koukl are presuppositionalists if that is a must for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DTK (Nov 18, 2018)

I would also recommend listening to Bunyan's _Holy War_ audibly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Nov 19, 2018)

If your local library subscribes to Hoopla they offer a lot of Christian material for free. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## psycheives (Nov 21, 2018)

I recommend Eusebius, The Church History, new translation by Paul L. Maier

I recommend against Church History in Plain Language ~ Bruce Shelley. I did not find this book to be factually accurate and the way this work portrays/downplays Jesus' divinity really troubles me. I find Shelley's work anachronistic.


----------

